
Show HN: Async-iterators (js map, each, reduce for async functions) - yknx4
https://github.com/yknx4/async-iterators
======
avoidwork
I don't get it; your scripts generate a bunch of extra promises because
typescript and the 'problem' is faster than your solution?

